# OUTER BANKS CONDO~BEACHWOODS~1BR/1BA/FULL KITCHEN/BEST AMENITIES 6/17-6/24 $700



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2017)

No Daily Amenity Fees as guest of an owner!

Sleeps 4

https://www.diamondresorts.com/destinations/property/Beachwoods-Resort


----------



## canterelect (May 4, 2017)

Can you pm me more info on this. Are there any other fees associated with this.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 4, 2017)

canterelect said:


> Can you pm me more info on this. Are there any other fees associated with this.



$700 total.  No other fees.  I will PM you.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 5, 2017)

This rental is no longer available.


----------

